

WPF and the Model-View-ViewModel (MVVM) pattern - stsmytherie
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/dd419663.aspx

======
stsmytherie
The has been the most popular MSDN Magazine article for over a year. Is this
really the best info out there on WPF and MVVM?

